

Our first SaaS app. Thoughts? - Gall03255
http://videorascal.com

======
sand_9999
Also, most business get the video made only once. Very rarely..they would get
another video made. So, I do not see a recurring subscription model here!

------
sand_9999
Why would someone pay $90 when they can get a video made for $5 on fiverr?

